# Free Subscription to Computer/Network World Magazine [Only For Canada]



## jagsjay (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey all,. i thought id share this for all the techies on here (im sure of us aquarium hobbyist are techies at day)

Not sure how long this offer is valid but they are currently giving away free subscriptions FOREVER. Check this out. Apparently, this is only for Canadians.

Computer World Registration

and for more technical guys

Network World Subscriptions 


i started getting it a few weeks ago, so it works, but my friends that filled in the form with no address and company title etc didnt get it....lol...i dont know what tehy were thinking with no address


----------



## jagsjay (Feb 27, 2009)

also here are a few more

but all are IT related

*Direction Informatique magazine - FRENCH Computer World*

*CIO magazine*

*Computer Dealer News magazine - for IT Resellers and small businesses*


----------



## jagsjay (Feb 27, 2009)

lol i cant be the only aquarium / tech enthusiast on here


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

no you're not, I signed up for the first two, from a different forum - and got my first issues last week


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

No your not... Got my first issue this week.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I received mine today


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Just signed up and getting both in 2 weeks. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

